# Whistler BC roadtrip



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey, haven't posted in here for a while... Anyways, I'm planning a roadtrip from SF to whistler in spring break and I have a couple questions:
What is the snowfall like in late March, through mid April? Is there a website/resource that has snowfall records from previous years? I tried looking on their website but didn't find anything. Also, I guess depending on the storm patters, what do the roads look like? I'm already assuming snow covered, but how crazy of a drive basically (from Vancouver through the mountains to whistler, I don't need to know about the 5 from SF to Vancouver).. Lastly.. Nah that's it. Weather and roads (which is dependent on weather.)

I'm sure someone out here has made the trip, or wants to make the trip... Help a brother out!!


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

how long were you planning on staying out there?
i was thinking about making a whistler trip next year also

canada rules


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't expect snow covered roads. The roads are fine. They even upgraded the highway between Vancouver and Whistler (for the Olympics) so it's better than ever. It rarely snows in the lower-mainland (Vancouver), just rain, in fact their annual average snowfall is only about 30cm. As you get closer to Whistler and climb in elevation it might get snowier, but it's still a main highway, it's nothing like your average ski hill access road in the mountains.

As far as spring riding goes who knows. Whistler generally has great spring conditions, it could be ridiculous powder when you're there - or it could all be melting and being rained on with concrete surface or grass showing. It's a good bet conditions will be good though.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i want to try and keep the entire trip confined to about 8 or 9 days. Probably 5-6 solid days of riding. Does anyone know of a resource or website that keeps record of snowfall per month at whistler? The roads being upgraded will make this trip easy, I was expecting snow covered roads, like in the sierras during winter- but I guess I wont have to worry about it being too tough to access.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

february is the puke month around here


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

X1n54n3x said:


> Does anyone know of a resource or website that keeps record of snowfall per month at whistler?


Right here.. great page, very accurate.
(includes monthly snowfall totals for Whistler)
(it's in inches; to convert to CMs multiply by 2.54)

2008-2009 Season: 2008-09 Ski Season Progress Report
2007-2008 Season: 2007-08 Ski Season Progress Report
2006-2007 Season: 2006-07 Ski Season Progress Report
2005-2006 Sesaon: 2005-06 Ski Season Progress Report

.... you get the idea, just change the number at the end of the address, or find the info from the main page.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

thanks chupacabra, thats exactly what i was looking for!


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

I was in Whistler for 4 days earlier this year, Mid-March. The snow conditions on the mountain was an experience to say the least. The first two days it was aboslutely POURING rain at the bottom of the hill. At the top of the first chair it was fat heavy wet flaks and at the top of the second chair it was white-out, blizzard conditions. Top and backside of the mountains were closed so the runs consisted of wind and snow at the top, into rain and slush at the bottom.

HOWEVER

The last 2 days were probably the best snowboarding i've ever encountered. It was -3 C, Blue bird, and the alpine was open for the first time in 4 days. WAIST DEEP POW. the top layer was a little crunchy but all around Awesome. 

As for the roads, I was driving the Sea-Sky HWY from North Van and the roads were clear 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Here are the officail stats 

Whistler - Weather Statistics


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

how much are you thinking your road trip will cost?


----------



## SpecialBlend01 (Oct 6, 2009)

bro just so you know.. whistler has snow all year round, you can go boarding during the summer so.. for march-april you're set broski


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to not go over $1000 for a 7-9 day adventure, and specialblend...I'm not looking for snow, i'm looking for a shit ton of snow and some epic runs.


----------



## SpecialBlend01 (Oct 6, 2009)

haha fair enough


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

Whistler does have snow all year around but apparently this year is an 'el nino' year again. Also we have the Olympics coming in February, so don't even bother during that month. The latest I've ever rode Whistler is end of April and there was still ample snow. A bit icy in areas (where I did acquire a gnarly concussion and whiplash) but still stellar conditions for that late in spring. As for the roads, I don't know what the highways are like where you're from but the Sea to Sky Highway (Vancouver to Whistler) is an absolute cakewalk compared to other BC dirt trails they call highways. Although I think that's a LOT of driving if you want to get 6 days of riding out of a 9 day trip. I've only been to San Fran once but I think if you drive straight through it's about 18 hours plus border waits. 

Shout outs to SF though... rad place! My second favourite city ever.


----------

